# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC Unlocker update - FRP, Huawei ID unlocks, read bootloader code for new phones

## mohamed73

*DC Unlocker 1.00.1403 update*  *FRP Unlock, Huawei ID unlock, read bootloader code 
DC Phoenix V55 flashing support:*   *Huawei LONDON/Honor Changwan 7C*
LND-xxx     *Huawei London/Huawei Y7 Prime 2018/Huawei Nova 2 Lite/Huawei Enjoy 8*
LDN-XXX  *Huawei Honor Changwan 7A*
AUM-xxx  *Huawei Y6 2018 /Enjoy 8e*
ATU-xxx  *Huawei Nova 3e*
ANE-xxx  *Huawei Enjoy 8 Plus/Y9 2018/P20 Lite*
FLA-xxx  *Huawei MediaPad M5*
SHT-xxx  *Huawei MediaPad M5 Pro/Cameron*
CMR-xxx  *Huawei Monet * 
MON-W19  *Temporally fastboot unlock added.*  *Huawei T2 7.0* 
BGO-DL09  FRP unlock 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mostafa elazma

شكرا علي هذا الدونجل المميز

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*متابعه ممتازه يا ريس
+++++++++++*

----------


## asaad wahsh

*مشكور علي المتابعه والدعم*

----------


## realy

شكرا ولكن اين اسم الدخول وكلمة السر

----------


## imadork2014

merciiii mon frere ramadan moubarkk

----------


## kbkkss

والله مجهود كبير

----------


## newman

شكرااااااااااااااااا

----------


## cheetos

شكرا يانجم وياطار ده موجود فيه اليوز و الباسورد ولا لا

----------


## jalalbadra

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxthx

----------


## tetcher2010

جيد و راااائع

----------


## ahr518

والله مجهود كبير

----------


## iyed

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا

----------


## roxanne34

merci beaucoup pour cet excellent post

----------


## ss2ss

شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع  
دمت بخير اخي

----------


## star_zam

أشكرك وبالتوفيق

----------

